# amount of scenic grass



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Hey guys,

Just a quick question. I'm building my first layout (it's an HO 4x8), and was wondering how much grass I would need. It has relatively sparse trackage and only two structures. I see the WS 50 cu. in. containers online and think that would probably be enough, but I was just wondering what you guys thought... Thanks!


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I did a 4x8 a while back (perhaps 90% grass coverage) and used 2 shaker bottles of grass, each at 64 in^3, if I recall.

TJ


----------



## timdrum (Nov 24, 2012)

Ok, that's what I was assuming, thanks!


----------

